# tube report



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

this is my post for my first time with tubes

i hate tubes it is way harder to pull than flats and the hand shock is not fun at all it is messing with my concentration,,


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, everybody likes something different. Nice looking shooter though.


----------



## Josh16 (Aug 26, 2013)

Tubes had other advantages like the longer life


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It's the tubes you're using. Try a different tubing. Read the bands and tube forum to see what works. They do work when balanced properly with the ammo.


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah, try with light tubes or Dankung tubes, it makes a big difference!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Are those Theratube yellow or some sort of Daisy tubes?
TTY is pretty ok, commercial slingshot tubes are complete garage, though.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I agree. Try like 1745s or 2050s on there.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

You gotta give the official tubes a try before you knock em,like dankung or hygienic, don't care much for Thera tube or daisy tubes, I do understand that in different parts of the globe it's harder to get certain materials.


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

M.J said:


> Are those Theratube yellow or some sort of Daisy tubes?
> TTY is pretty ok, commercial slingshot tubes are complete garage, though.


that is tty im looking to give tubes another shot maybe latex tubes but it i fine one in my area.. tnx


----------

